#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Πραγματογνωμοσύνες >  > > >  >  >  Βεβαίωση τετραγωνικών διαμερίσματος για εφορία

## maximos75

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι, ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζετε ή έχετε ακούσει κάτι  σχετικό με νέο νόμο που υποχρεώνει τον ιδιοκτήτη που θέλει να νοικιάσει ή  να ανανεώσει τη σύμβαση μίσθωσης του ακινήτου του στο να *υποβάλει βεβαίωση των τετραγωνικών*  του διαμερίσματος του π.χ στην αρμόδια εφορία ? Το ρωτάω επειδή  επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου εχθές για λογαριασμό πελάτη που πήγε στην εφορία  και του ζήτησαν τη παραπάνω βεβαίωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως επειδή το διαμέρισμα είναι κάτω των 50τμ οπότε δεν απαιτείται ΠΕΑ;
Τις βεβαιώσεις αυτές πρέπει να τις δίνουν οι δήμοι οι οποίοι έχουν τις βάσεις δεδομένων με τα ακίνητα στην περιοχή τους για να τα επιβάλουν ΔΤ, ΔΦ και ΤΑΠ.

Δες και *ΕΔΩ* για δικαιολογητικά και περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Για σχετικό νόμο πάντως δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## maximos75

Αγαπητέ Χάρη μου απάντησε ότι δεν έχει σχέση πάντως με το ΠΕΑ, θα ξαναμιλήσω στο τλφ για να μάθω λεπτομέρειες και θα το αναφέρω πάλι στο φόρουμ.

----------

